# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Mindfulness Gradual Training Approach

## VagalTone

Just a few tips from almost 5 years of irregular meditation practice


A good way to develop mindfulness and avoid the aversion that sometimes it brings when you focus on unpleasant experiences, is to first start by mindfulness of non-emotional experiences, like sound, some body parts ( feet are highly recommended), some neutral visual image.

*Don´t start with the breath* ! I am going against the buddha perhaps, but don´t do it if you are a beginner !!!

Only progress to more troublesome physical sensations when you have stabilized the practice of mindfulness with non-emotional objects of attention - otherwise it will be very likely that you won´t make any progress as you are facing unpleasant thoughts, body feelings and sensations - and the aversion and discomfort won´t make you want to return there

If you want a good advice, start by paying attention carefully to your feet and toes with curiosity, and with  little mind chatter as possible. Then progress to, maybe, your breathing, then to your thoughts or emotins and so on. 

The point is to make gradual progress, and not to go fighting the beast right on the first day. You are indeed already fighting the enemy of distraction, self-referential processing, but you are more likely to give the final shot when it is so weak and you are strong  ::D:

----------

